
Show HN: SecureSend.io, two-factor encrypted messages - karlhills
https://www.securesend.io
======
blainesch
I would feel a lot safer about sending passwords if the server couldn't
decrypt them, or if the source code for this site was on github or some other
OS platform.

~~~
karlhills
Good point. We'll look at making it public on GitHub, and how to encrypt the
data and how to handle keys is something we're playing around with. Any ideas
of what would make you more comfortable with the encryption?

------
charlieegan3
Looks a lot like the telegram logo.

